# Grand Rapids, MI



## jogri17 (Nov 13, 2009)

hey all, 
I just arrived in Grand Rapids, MI the reformed capital of the USA and home to more blondes than a Cali beach for the 2009 NAPARC meeting! i will be attending as an observator with the ERQ (Église Réformée du Québec). If anyone want to hang out shoot me an-e-mail at [email protected] and we can figure out something. i have nothing to do tonight so I will check my e-mail often. I don't have a car because of epilepsy, but it would be nice to socialize and hang out ! Maybe something tomorrow?


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 13, 2009)

Which of our PB members are in grand rapids, MI?

I know WI has lots. You can meet Bawb. That alone is


----------



## Nate (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll be in Grand Rapids Saturday, but I've a pretty packed day. Do you have a church to attend on Sunday?


----------



## jawyman (Nov 14, 2009)

I live in GR and I am a student at PRTS. I will also being observing NARPAC in action. You may email me at [email protected].


----------



## charliejunfan (Nov 14, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Which of our PB members are in grand rapids, MI?
> 
> I know WI has lots. You can meet Bawb. That alone is



Hey!!!!! what about me ? 

I'm serious.....


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 14, 2009)

NateLanning said:


> I'll be in Grand Rapids Saturday, but I've a pretty packed day. Do you have a church to attend on Sunday?



I was just planning on going to Joel Beeke's church however if you have another reccomendation please tell me!


----------



## Nate (Nov 14, 2009)

Beeke's church should be great. I wish you a blessed day of worship.


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 14, 2009)

actually I am going to Dr. Murray's church because I meet someone from there. And for the evening service I am going to a really hard core right church...just for the fun of it.


----------

